# DC location



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm looking for space in my shop for dust collection and was wondering if it is necessary to have the motor/impeller right next to the collector. In other words could I mount the motor in the shop and pipe to the collector on the outside of the shop? Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yes, but*

The motor and impeller won't care where there are, but the air removed from the shop space should be replaced ....ideally. Many people have the whole system outside the shop and make no provision for "return" air. The only time it matters is in cold climates, where you are removing heated air and not replacing it. Some folks even get by that way also and claim the shop temp does not drop significantly.

Air conditioned air would be the same issue, but performance wise to the dust collector, there should be no difference if you keep the distance between them short.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm currently working in unconditioned shop in Houston usually with a door open so return air is no problem. Later when I install ac I'll keep the return air in mind.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

In my new shop the Onieda cyclone will be mounted outside the workspace. The filter stacks will be inside.


----------

